#kubuntu-council 2018-06-25
<acheronuk> yofel: FYI, I renewed kci.pangea.pub ssl certificate which had expired
<valorie> aha, that's why I got a random notice that it was "untrusted"
<valorie> thanks, yofel!
<acheronuk> dunno it it has any autorenewal scheduled. maybe I renewed before that kicked in. anyway, should be fine for 3 more months at least
<acheronuk> *if it
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-28
<acheronuk> https://www.change.org/p/canonical-ltd-make-kde-plasma-the-default-desktop-for-ubuntu-18-04-instead-of-gnome-shell
<acheronuk> sigh.....
<mparillo> performant
<valorie> bleah
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-29
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73889-18-04-LTS-feels-like-Kubuntu-of-old-solid
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Kool
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-01
<valorie> finally booked tickets to Amsterdam and then Vienna home, and applied for funding
<valorie> I already had housing and train from Amsterdam to Vienna so I think it's all done but the actual planning
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Kool
#kubuntu-council 2020-06-27
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nearly there with plasma 5.19. Hoping to land that in groovy today or tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You're rather awesome @RikMills thank you!
<valorie> woah, RikMills
